# Looking for breeder that does SAR puppies



## JamesDomin (May 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm looking for a breeder that does breed GSD in SAR. I'm very serious in SAR.

Thanks
James


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you give us your location we can recommend breeders around you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there are a few members here that do SAR with their dogs. Hopefully they'll chime in with suggestions


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim, basically a suitable young puppy can be had from MANY working line breeders. 

Some SAR handlers want a young adult to reduce their odds of failure. You can learn a lot by working a pet dog through issues - even in dogsport or agility - but in SAR you want the best tool for the dog and no matter how the dice are loaded puppies are always a gamble. After you wash a few dogs our for not being suitable, you start thinking .... you know....maybe I should stack the deck and get an older dog. I washed out my first two SAR dogs and hit gold on my third who was acquired as a young adult at two. Dog 1 had nerve issues, Dog 2 had severe HD, Dog 3 is operational and going strong but I am looking for Dog 4 because Dog 3 is 8 and the clock keeps ticking.

If you want a young adult that has been raised out the pool narrows considerably and price goes up as you are now in competetion with law enforcement agencies for the same dog. Sometimes you can get lucky like I did and find one that does not "exactly" fit the bill but has what you need in terms of drives and nerve strength.

Are you ON a SAR team? Normally you get contacts through there as well as by talking with other people. Some breeders won't sell you dog for SAR if you don't have some background in it or are not on a team, and the vast majority of pups bought for "SAR" wind up being pets because people find out there is no place to work them or get real "un" serious when they find out how much of it does NOT involve dogs.

If I see dogs I like I always ask around at seminars or ask other SAR folks I know and have seen their dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are there breeders that breed dogs for SAR or do
you find a dog and train it to do SAR???



JamesDomin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm looking for a breeder that does breed GSD in SAR. I'm very serious in SAR.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesDomin (May 1, 2011)

Buffalo, NY


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

What traits do you look for in a SAR dog/puppy? I have two puppies here now and just curious what they might posses that would make them good candidates for SAR work. I have read bits and pieces from others involved in SAR and hear how several dogs just dont have what it takes. So what does it take? Do they run puppies through some testing?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't know if you would be a rescue type home as there are various requirements and doesn't always go as people planned, or if Uko is a SAR type/potential dog but his foster may be able to tell you more: Available Male


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Are you looking for a pup local to you, or would you be willing to have one shipped? Julia Priest in California has a litter on the ground right now. Several of her dogs have gone on to SAR.

Available puppies


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JamesDomin said:


> Buffalo, NY


Have you tried to get in contact with eagle valley SAR? 
I believe they are not to far away from you. 

I'm with Oswego County, NY


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok this (the rescue) would NOT be a dog I would look at. From his bio:

I really do not care for male dogs. _A SAR dog really needs to be ok around all kinds of other dogs_

My perfect home also does not have cats because while I don't live with any at my foster home I love to chase the squirrels in the back yard and my foster mom says its probably best if I don't live with kitties. _Chasing animals is a NO-NO. So that would be a real bad habit to have to break._

Also, my perfect home is one with just adults or with children who are at least 15 years old. 

_Would be concerned about small children. A lot of search victims are little kids- that may not be good. Any good SAR candidate should like humans of all ages and types._


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> Ok this (the rescue) would NOT be a dog I would look at. From his bio:
> 
> I really do not care for male dogs. _A SAR dog really needs to be ok around all kinds of other dogs_
> 
> ...


That's Trey, he's more "special". I was referring to Uko, down the page.  ETA - I believe, but am not 100% sure that his foster does SAR - but I know she trains with people who do.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Get in contact with Eagle Valley SAR they have some really nice dogs, I've seen them on the Bill Dotson Seminar. They should be able to help you on hand.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

send me a PM for more information.
I have had SAR in British Columbia , SAR in Maricopa County, SAR -- rcmp certified , Yellowknife , SAR Quebec .
tracking and hunt search are very strong in my lines
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> That's Trey, he's more "special". I was referring to Uko, down the page.  ETA - I believe, but am not 100% sure that his foster does SAR - but I know she trains with people who do.


Ah UKO looks like one worth getting more information on as a possible eval.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I believe a VERY nice FEMA SAR dog (also SchH2) with an exceptional working line pedigree is going to be getting bred this summer. If I remember correctly the bitch is also an SAR dog. This is in the MD/VA area. If you'd like more info PM me and I can put you in contact with the owner of the male.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Are you on a SAR team already??


----------

